# aquarium canopy design



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright heres the deal. My equipment on my 29 gallon has been getting on my nerves lately so now its time to build a canopy. The first problem is my T5 lights are not suppose to be kept in a canopy. Here is my idea to bi pass this problem. The canopy will have three sides, no back. The front panel of the hood will by on henge's and have two computer fans exhausting hot air away from my lights and pulling fresh air in the back. I am using two 12v fans. The next problem is ac/dc converters are expensive so here is my cheapskate break through! I am going to use a cell phone charger as an ac/dc converter! how ever this is only 5 volts, which will slow down the output of the fans. Will 5 volts of power be enough to help cool my canopy? 

Thanks, Pierce


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but i just realized that putting the fans on the door doesn't make much sense. Especially since heat rises, it would make more sense to place the fans in the roof of the canopy


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you could pick up a universal cord (the ones with the black box on it for the wall plug) and it will have a slide in it to adjust the out put they are like 3 or 4 bucks and that should work reall good...


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i priced them at radioshack for 35?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wooohhhhaaaaa thats CRAZY.... i got one at Wall-Mart


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Curse you Sam Walton, and your unbeatable prices!


----------

